
Giant magnet to map melted matter - jonbaer
http://www.symmetrymagazine.org/article/may-2015/giant-magnet-to-map-melted-matter
======
mdaniel
> The solenoid is 3.5 meters across

I looked it up and it appears that US rural bridge clearance standards are
4.9m, so that must have been a very low flatbed or they found a route across
the country that did not have to contend with any bridges. Alternatively, if I
was driving the truck I'd want to go real slow toward the first bridge.

There was a section on bridge strength, too, but (a) I don't know what "MS 18"
implies, and (b) I don't know how much a truck and a ginormous magnet weigh
for comparison:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interstate_Highway_standards](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interstate_Highway_standards)

------
sambeau
Personally, I would have gone with "Monster".

